# Starting my fish room build



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

Built first stand today. Rack system to hold three 40 gallon breeder tanks.


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

Will be sanded. Back & sides wrapped with 1/2 inch plywood & painted.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You want the tank edges on the front and back rails...not the cross pieces since they are not resting on the legs. Maybe that is the way you have it...can't tell for sure with the visual.


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

DJRansome said:


> You want the tank edges on the front and back rails...not the cross pieces since they are not resting on the legs. Maybe that is the way you have it...can't tell for sure with the visual.


Designed so tank edges rest on front and back rails. Stand is rock solid and will support many times the required weight. This is the build...


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Outstanding sourcing info. I think this guy REALLY IS, the 'King Of DIY'!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Aussieman57 said:


> Will be sanded. Back & sides wrapped with 1/2 inch plywood & painted.


No plans to use a HOB type filter on these tanks?

It may be cheaper to use thinner panels rather than 1/2" plywood, maybe consider lauan plywood or thinner underlayment plywood instead.


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

Deeda said:


> No plans to use a HOB type filter on these tanks?
> 
> It may be cheaper to use thinner panels rather than 1/2" plywood, maybe consider lauan plywood or thinner underlayment plywood instead.


My neighbor also suggested lauan ply. We'll see. No HOB's on these. These will have Matten type filters and run off one air supply.


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Just curious, because beyond simple viewing aesthetics and possibly to keep possibly sensitive fish from being startled by movement around the sides of the tank..... why use the plywood or other type of cover material at all?


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

Auballagh said:


> Just curious, because beyond simple viewing aesthetics and possibly to keep possibly sensitive fish from being startled by movement around the sides of the tank..... why use the plywood or other type of cover material at all?


Decided to just wrap back with ply to add strength to stand. Will also stain front of back ply dark brown (mocha). Won't have to paint back of tanks. Just let the back wall go algae.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

To conceal the items being stored under the tanks.


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

Finished 1 stand rack. 2 coats polycoat stain.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Aussieman57 said:


> Finished 1 stand rack. 2 coats polycoat stain.
> View attachment 141720


Is the plywood on the back going to cover the windows behind the top tank? You're going to have some sunlight issues if not. 

Awesome build BTW! I like the mocha.


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

karpomatic1 said:


> Is the plywood on the back going to cover the windows behind the top tank? You're going to have some sunlight issues if not.
> 
> Awesome build BTW! I like the mocha.


That stand is actually not going on that wall. I just had it there temporarily. Will post pic later of location and tanks in place. The 180 will be going on that wall & the granite ledge/windowsill will be used to hang pothos plants. My biggest dilemma (LOL) is what to put in the 40 breeders.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Aussieman57 said:


> That stand is actually not going on that wall. I just had it there temporarily. Will post pic later of location and tanks in place. The 180 will be going on that wall & the granite ledge/windowsill will be used to hang pothos plants. My biggest dilemma (LOL) is what to put in the 40 breeders.


Well... I've got something for those 40s...


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

So stand is in place with three 40 gallon breeders. Tanks will eventually be run with air pump & sponges. Made some do it yourself tank lids today out of Sunlite Polycarbonate Clear Multiwall Roof Panels I found in Home Depot. These are nice and flat as opposed to the wavy ones you normally see used for tank lids. They give a cleaner appearance. They also have 2 walls with an air space in between to insulate so it helps keep aquarium water temps more stable and reduce evaporation. I'm going to grab some replacement Aqueon tank lid handles which stick on and attach to them later.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Looking good! If you want cheaper handles, consider using plastic cabinet knobs or pulls and either the screws that came with them or hot glue or silicone to attach them.

Another option for those lids is to cut them into 2 pieces like the glass canopies are made to make it easier to feed and access the tank. Some clear waterproof tape could be used to create hinges in 3 places or along the entire cut OR if silicone sealant sticks well to the polycarbonate, you can make your own hinge similar to how I did with glass lids but use clear silicone instead of black. The silicone is only applied to the top portions of the 2 piece lid. 
Pics below


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

I've got some scrap pieces left over that I'll put some silicone on to see how it adheres.


----------



## karpomatic1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Aussieman57 said:


> So stand is in place with three 40 gallon breeders. Tanks will eventually be run with air pump & sponges. Made some do it yourself tank lids today out of Sunlite Polycarbonate Clear Multiwall Roof Panels I found in Home Depot. These are nice and flat as opposed to the wavy ones you normally see used for tank lids. They give a cleaner appearance. They also have 2 walls with an air space in between to insulate so it helps keep aquarium water temps more stable and reduce evaporation. I'm going to grab some replacement Aqueon tank lid handles which stick on and attach to them later.
> View attachment 141859
> View attachment 141860


Well done! Two questions. How much room is there between the tanks and the shelf above and What's the height on the top tank? do you need a step stool for it?


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

There is 8 inches of clearance between the tanks and the shelves above (also another 2.5 inches clearance above the 2x3's). Top of stand is 56 inches; top of 40 breeder is 72 inches. Don't need a step stool for feeding but will need one for tank maintenance.


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

Due to issues at Aqueon: their glass drilling machine is broken & they stated: they did not know when it would be running again (or at all) due to the high cost of replacing the machine. There are also NO 180 gallon (drilled or not) tanks available to any distributors near me. Local fish shops told me it could be months (up top 6 months) before they could get a 180 and my only option would be to move up to a 220. Don't like the height on the 220 so brainstormed with the wife and we decided to go with a 125 gallon drilled tank which is currently available (only 5 in the pipeline around here). I like the height & length on the 125. Plan on keeping Geos & other smaller SA Cichlids so I believe the 125 will be a good addition. Plus I am getting a "reef ready" Aqueon 125 with a custom made stand for a 100 bucks more than the 180 alone would have cost. Saves me the trouble of building a stand and they make nice looking and well built stands. Still pondering my sump build. What I am thinking of doing: Not much will fit under that stand without removing & replacing back brace to get a decent sized tank in there. I could do 2 separate 29 gallon sumps OR build a 55 gallon sump placed on floor to one side of the stand. This would make sump maintenance a breeze & allow Pothos plants above sump with roots in water. Plus I could use the space under the 125 for smaller tanks and/or brine shrimp hatcheries. Watcha think???


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I allow 18 inches between the top of my tank and the bottom of the next one above. Under and over the tanks I keep all my supplies in those foam fish delivery boxes still in their cardboard...like storage drawers that I can slide in and out. Everything is built to fit. As you know I like the 125G.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Who's building your 125G stand since it will be custom? Do they offer the option of having one of the end panels removable to allow you to slide in a 55G? Would there be enough height under the stand to service a 55G tank?


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

One of the biggest problems I have had with siting the sump down inside the stand, is well, the freaking sump is sited down inside the stand! 
And yes, the older I've gotten? The less tolerant/amused I've become in working on things, that are sited in such an uncomfortable-to-get-at position like that.
So definitely, if you have the room available? Site that sump in the most accessible location possible, and DON'T hold back on the size of that thing! Esp. if you are planning on using the sump to accommodate Plant Refugium type things? The problem with using those little-sized sumps for a Refugium type application, is that you can't get enough plants in them working for you, to do any good.
And another thing is - go cheap. You might be amazed at how many scratched-up glass aquariums wind up on Craig's list, or are practically given away at the Mom & Pop owned LFS. (Oh no... my Reticulated Python outgrew my 75 gallon tank!). Aquariums that may be almost new, are perfectly good and have never had a volume of water in them. In this case, perfect for sump conversion!


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

DJRansome said:


> I allow 18 inches between the top of my tank and the bottom of the next one above. Under and over the tanks I keep all my supplies in those foam fish delivery boxes still in their cardboard...like storage drawers that I can slide in and out. Everything is built to fit. As you know I like the 125G.


I would of only been able to do a 2 rack stand with 18 inches between each one. That would have been ideal if I only had more space. The 8 inches clearance will give me enuf reasonable space to access the tanks. I like the 125 also especially in the 10 x 10 ft room I have to work with. Another benefit is less water to change & cost savings all around. Quite frankly I was leaning towards the 125 anyway; the inability to procure a 180 just sealed the deal.


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

Deeda said:


> Who's building your 125G stand since it will be custom? Do they offer the option of having one of the end panels removable to allow you to slide in a 55G? Would there be enough height under the stand to service a 55G tank?


Same people who built my last stand. I've already considered putting a door on one end. The stand is 36 inches tall & the 125 tank is 23 3/8 inches tall. That puts the top of my tank just below the granite windowsill on the eyebrow window pictured previously. Can't go any taller on the stand as I do not want it blocking the window and plan to have pothos plants on that windowsill. The problem is the inside stand dimensions. I could get a 55 in there but there would be only about 5 inches of clearance between the tank top and the stand 2x6 horizontal bracing. Could it work; yeah but it would be a major PITA working on that sump for maintenance. Even the dual 29 gallon sumps would not have much clearance for maintenance. That is why I believe a 55 gallon set up on the side of the 125 is my most feasible option unless I want to go with a commercially made sump like this one which they also recommended....















This Eshopps sump is rated for 125 -225 gallon tanks. Dimensions:
*Specifications*

*Total Water Volume:* 23 US Gallons
*Dimensions:* 30”L x 12”W x 16”H
*Skimmer Chamber:* 11” x 11.5”
*Return Pump Chamber:* 6” x 11.5”
*Filter Socks:* 2x Rectangular
*Sump Flow Rate:* 1,250 GPH
*Drain Input:* 3x 1" Bulkhead
This would be much cleaner in appearance but the sump is $350. Price is not a big deal for me and I am also considering it. Definitely would be a lot nicer looking and could easily be moved in and out of the stand if needed and has plenty of clearance for maintenance. Link for description...








RS-200 Reef Sump 4th Gen - Eshopps


Eshopps Reef Sumps are designed for use in modern reef tanks, offering a large open area for your protein skimmer as well as a spacious return pump chamber. The Reef Sump line will enhance the function of your filtration system and provide the optimal space for all of your aquarium equipment in...




www.bulkreefsupply.com




Figured I would also run this one by you guys/gals to see what you thought. The LFS I deal with sells these for $349 & with the discount they give me I could get it for $325.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Would a 40B tank or two fit under the stand vs. the 55G or 29G tank? While commercial sumps look and fit great, they are pricey and the volume of that sump is only 23G.


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

Deeda said:


> Would a 40B tank or two fit under the stand vs. the 55G or 29G tank? While commercial sumps look and fit great, they are pricey and the volume of that sump is only 23G.


40 breeder will not fit it is too wide. it would of worked with the 180 & was what I was going to use. Even though the 40 & 125 have almost the same width there is only @ 16 inches depth inside the stand. I have measured, re-measured, re-run all the calculations. I keep coming back to the same conclusion. I can either make a 55 gallon sump set off to the side (which seems like the best option), do dual 29 gallon sumps, or go with the tiny 23 gallon commercial unit.


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

@Deeda nailed it,


Deeda said:


> While commercial sumps look and fit great, they are pricey and the volume of that sump is only 23G.


That one really is, too small to git r' dun, man! I would consider a 55G mounted alongside/outside the stand to be the minimum sized sump (or, why bother going outside with it?) A 75 gallon sump would be even better, and a 90 gallon would give you a very nice level of Real Capacity.
Go big!


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

Have another sump question. Purchased a 55 gallon tank to build my sump. Due to space considerations I am going to place this 55 gallon sump next to my 125 tank on the adjoining wall at a right angle. So 125 on back wall & 55 sump on side room wall next to it; hope that makes sense. Plan on building a stand for the sump with some storage space below. How high can I go with the sump in relation to the main tank???


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Hmmmm....
You'll need to go low enough to accommodate the piping/tubing run from the bottom of the tank to the sump. That's an easy one when the sump is down under the aquarium. But the same principles will apply in what will be a longer piping run. And, as long as the water path/flow from the bottom of the tank on over to the sump is generally in a 'downhill' direction? I think you'll be fine.


----------

